# Rotala ID please



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Is this macaranda 'Green' or something else?

The tops can turn a light gold color, tank is pretty lean fert-wise atm so it's basically green right now.

TIA


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's the green.


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Cavan


----------



## mathman (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice looking plants burr...

What's your dosing regime?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks mathman

Macros at roughly EI levels, 3x week
Micros = csmb dosed ~.05 ppm Fe, .05 ppm dtpa, and .05 gluconate, 3x week

Tank in the picture has been getting about half macros for a couple weeks because I forgot about diluting a mixture where 10 ml should've been 20. Silly me

Wasnt too big of a deal, things got a little pale, new growth not as robust as it should be


----------



## mathman (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like you've hit the jackpot with .05 ppm of Fe from CSM+B.

I'll go ahead and try that in my tank along with .15 ppm of DTPA 3X a week.

Thanks buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

